# Pulled into my driveway today...



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the poor rabbit was in mental overload between my car on one side, and the cat on the other.

The cat could care less, she's one of the barn cats that live in my garage and I'm sure was trying to rustle up a baby bunny from the mulch in the garden.


----------

